# That sideways glance....



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is the #1 reason I brought Glee home in the first place. <B 

Little man still looks like an oversized puppy to my eyes and he's my littlest one, even though he now stands a pinch taller than both his dad and brother (Still under 24" though). 

The below picture - he's the one on the far right. 










Anyway - can't believe he's turning 2 officially in a couple weeks! Time sure goes by super fast. Definitely if you have a baby pup - don't take the time for granted. They grow up so fast!!!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

He looks so sweet. Time really does go by fast. Logan is starting to seem like a big boy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> He looks so sweet. Time really does go by fast. Logan is starting to seem like a big boy.


I think he's the sweetest I've had in a long time - and I've had a lot of sweet dogs.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

I love the photo with the baby. So sweet! And you are right about the time flying by. Archie is 15 weeks and we've already had him for 7! I'm enjoying every day and every phase!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

What a handsome guy! They grow too fast!


----------

